# 5hp Honda gc



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

This is the one that I erronously referred to as a 6hp in my recent post. A throw away engine, but customer wants it fixed. The plastic cam is busted and the belt slightly frayed. I have never been into a Honda. I saw no timing mark on the broken cam. The lower half of crankcase is made diagonaly split. Will someone advise me the best way to do this job and where I will find the timing marks please.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The timing marks are on the camshaft, crankshaft and cylinder. On the camshaft there are (2) dash marks that are lined up horizontal with the top of the cylinder head at the valve cover, the crankshaft mark is lined up with a mark on the bottom of the cylinder. Line up the crankshaft and cylinder marks and and then install the camshaft line up marks on cam and install the belt over the cam, install the cam pin. The crankcase is sealed with gasket sealer (silicon) it really is not as hard as it looks, the hardest part is seperating the crankcase halves, there is a pin through the cam that slides right out, the valve cover holds it in place. Note: always replace timing belt when replacing camshaft.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------



## veltkamp (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a simillar situation...except that the belt looks fine. I am thinking that if just replace the broken cam pulley, I can avoid the effort needed to split and re-assemble the case. Realizing that this might be a shorter term fix, and keeping in mind that a replacement engine isn't so expensive, and I bought the cam for ~$15 -- I am looking for a quick fix to squeeze a few more hours out of the beast before I replace it.

Question is about the timing. I understand the timing/alignment marks on the cam pulley. Are there any marks/reference points available to align the crank without removing the flywheel or splitting the case? It seems that a rough indication of TDC are the flywheel magnets pointing straight up or the keyway on the PTO (power take off?) shaft pointing straight up (those two reference points are ~5-10 degrees off from each other). Which should I use? Is there a better indicator of TDC with the flywheel attached?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

TDC on compression stroke should work ok, take a look at this may help.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=33726&stc=1
HGCXT.jpg


----------



## veltkamp (Oct 1, 2006)

perfect....thanks


----------



## aridgway555 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi 30yearTech
I am new to the site
I live in Californa where can i buy parts [cam & timing belt ] for a honda GC 160 5.0
Any info would be great
Thank you aridgway555


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I sometimes use jacks small engines for Honda parts, and if you do a search you will probably find several locations that can get the parts you need for you.

Best of Luck...


----------

